# liv52 during cycle?



## k-dubz (Apr 29, 2010)

hey i got my liv52 to keep my liver stroong during my cycle. will it reduce the effects of my dianabol and test ethanate 250 if taken in conjuction with them or should i wait till week 5 when im just running test eth250 to start the liv 52?


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 29, 2010)

.





k-dubz said:


> hey i got my liv52 to keep my liver stroong during my cycle. will it reduce the effects of my dianabol and test ethanate 250 if taken in conjuction with them or should i wait till week 5 when im just running test eth250 to start the liv 52?


 
just start taking them, i usually start before my cycle, then right through my cycle past my pct.

some people say it may hinder your gains...im not sure if thats true or not, but i would rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## pimprn (Apr 29, 2010)

i did dbol for 2 months straight at 75mgs with no liver support just drank water......i really dont think its toxic enough to do any harm only if your doing it along time but i dont drink so?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> .
> 
> just start taking them, i usually start before my cycle, then right through my cycle past my pct.



Same here.  Even if it does hinder gains, protect your liver because they are not that easy to come by should you need another.

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got Livers on sale half price and free shipping too


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I've got Livers on sale half price and free shipping too



  FDA approved? 

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

ah yes in Europe anyway


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> ah yes in Europe anyway



Works for me!


----------



## k-dubz (May 6, 2010)

hey thanks you uys are  BIG HELP. im going to start with 40mg of d-bol a day as i work into my testosterone ethanate 250. should i break up my servings throughout the day or do all 40mg at once???


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 6, 2010)

k-dubz said:


> hey thanks you uys are  BIG HELP. im going to start with 40mg of d-bol a day as i work into my testosterone ethanate 250. should i break up my servings throughout the day or do all 40mg at once???



There are several factors to take into account.  Read this thread on dbol dosing...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...dianabol-single-daily-dose-divided-doses.html


/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I've got Livers on sale half price and free shipping too


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2010)

Liv52 is great anytime.


----------

